

Characterizing the Spatial Structure of Defensive Skill in Pro Basketball [pdf] - hotgoldminer
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1405.0231v2.pdf

======
noelh
Shameless Plug: If you're interested in this sort of stuff, we're looking to
hire engineers at Second Spectrum. We work with 8 NBA teams to deliver
insights like the ones in this paper on an everyday basis. Feel free to shoot
me an email at noel@secondspectrum.com if you have any questions, or email our
jobs address at work@secondspectrum.com

------
avsbst
One of the authors wrote a nice article in Grantland about this paper with
some more cool visualizations: [http://grantland.com/features/department-of-
defense/](http://grantland.com/features/department-of-defense/)

